
Jeroo: educational IDE for novice programmers (2008) - vmorgulis
http://home.cc.gatech.edu/dorn/42
======
littletinman
The site says last modified in 2008... Might want to add (2008) to the title.

It looks like a cool concept! It seems like a slightly more "code focused"
Scratch.

~~~
vmorgulis
Yes very interesting. A more Logo-like approach.

------
vmorgulis
Few Jeroo commands:

>hop(n): When n is an integer greater than 0, this moves the Jeroo n spaces
forward.

>pick(): Picks a flower from the Jeroo's location.

>plant(): Plants a flower at the Jeroo's location.

>turn(): This can turn the Jeroo left or right.

>toss(): This makes the Jeroo toss a flower to the space in front of it,
disabling a net.

From Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeroo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeroo)

------
jhasse
No syntax highlighting? Windows XP? Really?

------
erikbc
Wtf... What year are we in? Did you post this as a joke?

~~~
dang
Historical posts are always welcome on Hacker News. Snarky, dismissive comment
are not. Please don't post any more of those.

~~~
erikbc
Fine. But when I commented it was not clear that it was a historical post; and
the value of the post - and intentions of the poster - are still not clear.

